# For MBT, need to get the wife certified. Schedule?



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey guys, I am pretty busy with school and wasn't sure when I would be able to swing by the shop. I want to get my wife the basic open water cert for her birthday and was wondering when the next weekend classes start. If I can't make it into the shop, is there a way to set it up through the website or email as far as payment goes?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We run classes every week and the scheduling is flexible. Give me a call at the shop and we can get things going ASAP. 
Jim
MBT Divers
(850) 455-7702


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Sound good. Will give you a shout in the next day or two.


----------

